# Drop light



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's been over a year with one Feit led 75 watt bulb in my trouble light. Got it at Menards.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Drop light? did that saturday after getting "that stuff" flung in my face snaking an overhead cleanout in a basement. The original maglite led bulb in my maglite stopped working from a 6" fall, granted I have used it as a hammer once or all the time but still, an led break from a fall? Dorcy makes a cheaper drop in than the others, got it for 6$ at the hardware store, but it's only 30lumens, the original is like 120 and the terralux like double that. but for 6$ it works again so...

My actual drop light is a flourescent 60watt equivalent, I have let others use it more than I have, I think I only have it still because I would get yelled at if I didn't. I really want a cordless makita flourescent, that thing is bright but it's only marketed in japan so they cost a bit to get.


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

In my opinion you can't beat a good headlamp. Always pointed where your looking and hands free.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have been using compact florescent bulbs in my drop light, they seem to take bouncing around well, and I always have one of these little cree leds in my pocket, they are cheap about $3.50 each, bright as hell, and they last for being cheap, the oldest one I have is 5 years old, and dont laugh, but stick it in your mouth to free up your hands( they dont taste that bad, unless you hand your hands in the waste line) I find the head gear with lights get banged around and always move on your head in tight spots...


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I haven't used mags in a long time. Love the cheap Chinese led torches. I used to use the
ones that Costco sell in 3 packs with batteries included, but they eat up batteries like theres no tomorrow. I have since switched to led flashlights that use the rechargeable 18650 batteries. 
Maybe I will make a thread on led flashlights.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

I also use the florescent drop lights, like to have ones with an outlet on them.Walmart has the best price on them. I did pickup a Craftsmen led drop light which has a handy magnet on back, but the florescent one seems to throw more light. Snapon has a floor led light which is very bright, got it from Costco. good for attic/ceiling work.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Since I started using a headlamp almost never use a droplight. I do use the Costco Snapon led floodlight when needed, fantastic light.


----------

